# Cork Grips (See to Believe)!!!!



## carlitos60 (Nov 4, 2015)

I Just Tested the Boiling Water Method to Remove the Original TOC Grips Intact; And IT WORKS!!!!!
Dipped It 6 Times for About 2 Mins and Tried to Move It Every Time Before It Gave In!!!
Slow Movements and Patience!!!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Carlitos, makes sense, moist heat would soften the adhesive and swell the cork....


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 4, 2015)

Awesome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 4, 2015)

carlitos, it's nice to know you gotta grip on that situation!! 
Thanks for solving that problem!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 5, 2015)

well @#$%.........brilliant


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks Guys,,,,,I Can't Believe I Got 4 Responses!!!
By the Way,,,,,I Removed the Other Grip This Morning!!!!
Now, I May SELL Them!!!! jajajaja......


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 5, 2015)

Great idea,makes perfect sense now that you pointed this out. I wonder if they used hide glue back then ? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2015)

yea, Horse glue!


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 5, 2015)

bricycle said:


> yea, Horse glue!




Ah,makes sense .Hot water trick would work with both the glue and the cork.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 5, 2015)

bricycle said:


> yea, Horse glue!




What is Going On??? 7 Responses????  I Feel Great!!!
Thanks Guys!!!
By The Way,,,I Did Not Come Up with the Idea; I Read About It Here on the Cabe; BUT Was a Bit Skeptical to Do It on Some Nice Original Grips!!!
 So I Took the Chance


----------



## mike j (Nov 5, 2015)

Here's number eight, great job & a good trick. I get most of my fabulous ideas from here too.


----------



## pikljoose (Nov 9, 2015)

This task is on my to-do list.  Any ideas on how to also clean and preserve century old cork?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

If they were mine, I'd light sand to clean, then coat with clear shellac


----------



## bikiba (Nov 9, 2015)

another reply... good jab compadre


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 9, 2015)

bikiba said:


> another reply... good jab compadre




Dude,,,,,You Made My Day!!!

I Removed Some Wooden Ones,,,,,But It Was Hell; They are Harder to Come Off!!!!
One Was Already Cracked, and Took Me For Ever to Remove without More Damage!!!

AT Least We All Know that IT Works Well!!!


----------

